# How Can You Tell if a Horse Likes a Bit or Not?



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

If the horse takes it in a mouth nicely, doesn't chomp like crazy, or waive head and so on, and is relaxed during riding then I'd say horse is at least OK with the bit. 

I tried loose rings (same mouthpiece) couple times on my qh and every time she waived her head like crazy and tried to run me into the fence. Switched back to eggbutt - different attitude.


----------



## Nutty Saddler (May 26, 2009)

Kitten Val is right

A horse that is in pain ( poorly fitting saddle ) will buck and mess about, generally not liking being ridden
A horse that is unhappy in it's mouth will head shake a lot and make it difficult to maintain a steady contact . Some other things to look for is bit evasion like opening it's mouth , chucking its head up and running off - it's very easy to strap the mouth closed and slap on a martingale, but if the bit is the problem then you will be doing neither you nor your horse any favours


----------



## aspin231 (Mar 20, 2010)

With a bit (tried many types) my horse refused to turn, stop, go or back up, and he would flip his head up very high to avoid contact, also, he would rear.
I switched to a bitless bridle and all the bad behaviour stopped. I've always used the same, well fitting saddle.


----------



## MagicAmigo92 (Jun 16, 2010)

This is all true.. However sometimes if a horse is flipping his head it could also be his teeth because sometimes a bit doesnt rest easy in their mouth if they dont have a proper 'bit seat'. And a horse may slightly chomp at the bit and they do that for several reasons some being that it may be a copper mouth piece or they are just getting the feel of a new bit or if they are young they sometimes just like to 'play' with the bit which is why some bits have rollers to keep a horse occupied
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh you'll know. Flipping up his head, opening his mouth, just generally fighting it.


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, usually anyone who knows their horse and has general horse sense can tell. Basically, he's just going to look ****ed off.

My last horse had several issues and the right bit was critical, so when I started leasing him, I decided to try different bits because the bit the barn had for him was not working too well. I thought maybe he might like a D ring with copper rollers, to give him something to play with. He pinned his ears, traveled sideways, and stuck his nose in the air. He was sending me a clear message "Sorry, I hate this one, can we try a different one?!"

I tried him with a loose ring snaffle and he was happier than I'd ever seen him. And not every horse will like the same bit...you just test until you find one that your horse seems to be calm and happy to have in his mouth.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Ok, I have a question. I had Stiffler's teeth floated and some other work and when I rode him afterwards, he was no longer fighting the bit but he was frothing at the mouth like CRAZY. The BO told me that means he likes it and is playing with it. Is that true?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Amarea said:


> Ok, I have a question. I had Stiffler's teeth floated and some other work and when I rode him afterwards, he was no longer fighting the bit but he was frothing at the mouth like CRAZY. The BO told me that means he likes it and is playing with it. Is that true?


Considering he was not fighting you, I'd say what your BO has told you is true. Given all foam from the mouth isn't a good sign, however, when coupled with a happy, willing horse, it's just a sign that he/she has accepted the bit and is playing with it.


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Before he had his canines filed down (they were HUGE!) he spent the vast majority of his time throwing his head and doing the motion as if he was yawning. This time he was just frothing like crazy. I was just curious about it because I thought a little froth was ok but this was the equivalent of a Saint Bernard LOL! thanks for your input!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Honestly, it sounds like he was in pain or at least discomfort from his teeth, not necessarily disliking the bit or your hands in general.

Glad he seems to be a happier horse now though!  I love it when Jack gets comfortable, relaxes and plays with his bit and foams up. Let's me know everything is okay on his end!


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

My coach used a English Hackamore as a replacement for a horse that was evading every bit she tried. It seems I just adopted a similar situation with an older Standardbred. She would suggest the english hackamore. Does anyone have horrible experiences with this piece of tack?


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

Islandrea said:


> My coach used a English Hackamore as a replacement for a horse that was evading every bit she tried. It seems I just adopted a similar situation with an older Standardbred. She would suggest the english hackamore. Does anyone have horrible experiences with this piece of tack?


Well, I wouldn't just suggest a hackamore on a whim because they aren't something I would want used in novice hands. That being said, I have met horses who truly preferred the hackamore to a bit and refused to accept a bit not matter what.

But it would seem the OP's horse has become much happier with his bit now...that being said, I wouldn't have recommended a hackamore just off the first post, just personally, because I would have suggested she just try new bits and see if anything else is more agreeable with her horse.


----------



## barrelracer892 (Apr 3, 2010)

My horse HATES bits with a jointed mouthpiece. He will buck and toss his head. He likes curb bits with a medium port, an also with a roller. It keeps him very entertained. My pony just doesn't like bits in general. I usually just ride him in a side-pull or halter. He bahaves perfectly in it. He will tolerate bits, but you can tell he doesn't like them because he sticks his head up in the air like he's uncomfortable. There are also some horses that just aren't picky, like my draft horse. He's as happy as a lark in anything. Horses that don't like the bit their using will chomp on it, resist it, or misbehave in one way or another.


----------



## Islandrea (Jun 10, 2010)

DressageIsToDance,
Very good advice! Thank you!


----------

